

An interesting, useful new web service - amrithk
http://www.rememberthemilk.com/

======
raju
This is indeed a useful service. Its certainly not new
(<http://tinyurl.com/ynvea7>). Combine this with www.jott.com and you have a
pretty good system.

I am more of the Hipster-PDA user as I don't always have internet connectivity
so I can't get to my lists from everywhere. Plus I happen to like pen/paper :D

------
Hates_
Not new at all.

